# EIFS does not belong on wood.



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Period. If you want eifs, use densglass, durock, gypsum board, anything but osb as your substrate.


----------



## PlasterMaster (Jul 4, 2006)

I disagree but what do I know I've only been doing it for 15 years. I agree that it is a more sensitive way of instaling EIFS. But with many new products and water drainage systems done with EIFS now, plywood is still an alright source. For example; STO makes a roll on products water ceiling and a trowel on product water ceiling for these applications. (Even used in dense glass and other applications). The trowel on is used with mesh tape around windows and over joints, while the roll on is used over the entire board. Doing it this way will definitely make EIFS on plywood a solid way of getting a good product over the plywood. 

PM


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

EIFS and wood is like oil and vinegar.

Wood and cement don't mix.:whistling


----------



## DaveH (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree their are ways to make it work, but why go thru all the effort? There are too many products on the market that make plywood/osb sheathing obsolete as a substrate for EIFS.


----------



## PlasterMaster (Jul 4, 2006)

EIFS101 said:


> EIFS and wood is like oil and vinegar.
> 
> Wood and cement don't mix.:whistling



You dont apply EIFS on wood with cement:clap: They make a glue that comes in a 5 gallon bucket that you apply with a notch trowel and then secure with windlocks after (10 windlocks per sheet). But I guess if you were never taught the proper methods for such applications then you wouldnt know :whistling Is this the best method? In my opinion it is the only method for applying directly onto plywood. Many non union guys around here apply directly with ONLY windlocks and do not use the adhesive glue. One more reason EIFS fail around the U.S, people just dont apply it correctly. And yes, I do agree that there are better substrates to apply EIFS to. But in certain situations such as those who rip off there siding and want to apply EIFS directly to the plywood, there is your way. I personally would rather apply the Goldfill or roll on first to the entire plywood before beginning application of the EIFS, but once again, some people need to go certain routes.


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Plasterman,

I am fully aware of the adhesive used to attach eps on wood substrates. I'm saying that it is a bad idea to do it. Once you attach the foam directly to wood using that glue garbage, moisture will have no place to go and the wood will rot. If you use Durock/Cement Board you eliminate the the wood rot scenario. 

If you must apply EPS directly to wood I would use the Goldfill or other comparable product.


EIFS does not belong on wood.


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Top Cat,

What is the name of this substrate material? I hope it's not called hardiboard. 

I know, I know, Hardiboard is not made of magnesium.


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Top Cat,

Wow! You helped develope magnesiacore huh. Impressive. Now all you need to do is get contractors to use it as a substrate for EIFS in lieu of wood.

I'm going to look into ordering some of it and test it in this market in the near future.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

correct me if im wrong but i usally use stucco wrap over wood, then screw the foam with the windlock screws. Would that still be a problem.


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Using Tyvek is better than nothing but it is not perfect. I would only use it with drainage tracks.

As soon as you screw the fastener into the foam and into the Tyvek and wood, you've already compromised the system because now you have a lot of holes where moisture can get behind the Tyvek. 

But yes, it is better than directly applying on wood.


----------



## pesh (May 31, 2006)

*eifs on chimney chase*

gentleman,

i am looking for a solution (or a good idea) to cover my chimney with an eifs brand product. the chimney has been extended from stone masonry (which is in need of repointing) to framed and sheathed wood. (picture attached) my question is what should i cover the stone with before applying the eifs, and how should i attach it? any help would be appreciated.

pesh


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. 
__________________


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

Pesh,

You have to trowel a bascoat/scratch coat on the existing stone. The first coat doesn't have to be pretty but it is necesarry to level the wall out. Once the wall is flattened out then you can use the insulation board and directly apply it to the substrate/stone wall using a cementious adhesive/basecoat adhesive.

Visit my site for more info.


----------

